# No audio when connecting PC to TV



## phantom6 (Jul 18, 2005)

Guys

i dont know if this is the right place to post this.....I connected my laptop to my TV using S-video cable. ... there is no sound from the TV though...can you tell me what type of audio cable do i have to connect to get sound from the TV???

Please also include details on which ports of the PC as well as the TV will the cable go to

thanks a lot


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ phantom6
The S-video cable does just video...no sound. If you are trying to get sound from your TV to the laptop, you will have to plug into your laptops microphone jack. It is usually a single 3.5mm analog mini-jack plug type. The audio outputs from your TV are usually RCA-type and if it is stereo, there is a left and right plug. If you go to your local computer/audio store and tell them what you are doing, they will have the cable that is RCA left-and-right on one end and the mini-jack 3.5mm plug on the other end. See here for descriptions and pictures.

Keep us posted with your progress


----------



## phantom6 (Jul 18, 2005)

please said:


> @ phantom6
> The S-video cable does just video...no sound. If you are trying to get sound from your TV to the laptop, you will have to plug into your laptops microphone jack. It is usually a single 3.5mm analog mini-jack plug type. The audio outputs from your TV are usually RCA-type and if it is stereo, there is a left and right plug. If you go to your local computer/audio store and tell them what you are doing, they will have the cable that is RCA left-and-right on one end and the mini-jack 3.5mm plug on the other end. See here for descriptions and pictures.
> 
> Keep us posted with your progress



awesome guys!!!
will try it out and let you know....this site is the best!!!


----------



## phantom6 (Jul 18, 2005)

phantom6 said:


> awesome guys!!!
> will try it out and let you know....this site is the best!!!



guys i got a Y audio cable tht has RCA type output on one end and 3.5 mm jack on the other

i still have no audio from the tv 

please advise

do i have to change any setting on my computer for me to get audio on the tv??


----------



## phantom6 (Jul 18, 2005)

i got it working now guys/....

i bought a Y audio cable from belkin which sells for about 5 bucks....one end goes into the PC and other goes behind the TV

it works now

i can use the TV controls to operate the voice on the TV

awesome! 

thanks guys for the help


----------



## phantom6 (Jul 18, 2005)

*s-video to tv connection: win xp professional*

hi guys

i know how to connect this (i have win xp home)and everythng is fine but my brother is tryin to do this as well but he has different settings on his laptop (win xp professional)

will this matter???

also, he doesnt see ctrl panel>display>settings>advanced>displays

the last part is not there...how to go about it???

please pm me or post on this thread


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ phantom6
Does his laptop have an S-video out port? If he does, then he should be able to connect an external monitor(TV) to his laptop. 

When he goes 'ctrl panel>display>settings' there is no button labelled 'advanced'? In 'CP>Dis>Settings', is there a window that has two 'monitors' pictured? They should be labelled '1' and '2'. '1' will be his main laptop monitor. '2' will be the external monitor. If he right-clicks on the '2' monitor and chooses 'attached', that should get him going.


----------



## buckley77 (Nov 21, 2008)

I also am having trouble getting audio to come out of the tv. I have a Vizio 42" lcd and I am using hdmi. I have the rca cable hooked up in the red and white audio ports in the hdmi area on the back of the tv and pluged into the speaker port on the sound card of the pc. Is there any settings on the tv or pc I need to switch (i.e. digital to analog) or anything like that to get sound.


----------

